# Funny,



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

long, and as I understand old movie too. Hope no Star Wars fan will be insulted:

Movie

--Nikolay


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have this on my computer. I watch it at least a few times a month. It could be the funniest thing I have ever seen. "Which one of these is the button to call your mom to come pick you up?" HAHAHAH [smilie=l: 
jB


----------

